# 100 Unsexiest Women In The World 2010



## Tokko (5 Feb. 2010)

*Ganz schön unsexy!*



*Es ist ein Ranking, über das jeder spricht, in dem aber niemand auftauchen möchte. *

Die Leser des Lifestyle-Magazins "FHM" haben wie jedes Jahr die "100 unsexiest women of the world" gekürt. 

Eine Liste mit vielen Überraschungen, aber auch mit einigen "beliebten Stammgästen".

*Platz 1* belegt die US-amerikanische Sängerin Beth Ditto. Sie feiert mit ihrer Band Gossip großen Erfolg, aber ist den "FHM"-Lesern offensichtlich körperlich zu präsent. Aber immerhin: Toller Klangkörper!
*
Platz 2* geht an Bundes-Außenminister Guido Westerwelle, der nicht nur wegen seiner wackeligen Englisch-Kenntnisse einige Häme einstecken musste. Auch bei dieser Wahl wurde er prompt Vize und schrammte an der Nummer 1 vorbei.

*Platz 3* ist eine alte Bekannte in diesem Ranking: Amy Winehouse. Die Musikerin mit der Ausnahme-Stimme hat sich durch Suff & Drogen selbst ins Aus geschossen. Den Rest gab sie mit Silikon und Busenblitzern: Uncool!

Bereits auf *Platz 4 *folgt Heidi Klum, die gern über anderer Model-Karriere scharfrichtet, aber durch ihre Nerv-Stimme ziemlich unsexy wirken kann. 

Auf *Platz 5*: Katie Price. Die Leser wollen augenscheinlich keine Plastik-Barbie mehr sehen, die wie ein schlechtes Kunstwerk wirkt.
*
In den Top Ten* ebenfalls vertreten: Giulia Siegel, die neben Dauergezicke auch durch ihre TV-Show "Giulia in Love" stark an Attraktivität einbüßte.

Wohl verdient belegt Charlotte Roche *Platz 10*, die den "FHM"-Lesern den letzten Nerv kostet und sich selbst offenbar auch nicht ganz geheuer ist (ihre ARD-Talkshow verließ sie nach wenigen Monaten wieder).

*In den Top 100* der "100 unsexiest women of the world" vertreten: VIVA-Moderatorin Gülcan Kamps (Platz 17), Ministerin Ursula von der Leyen (Platz 26), Jette Joop samt Vater (Platz 68) und die angehende Film-Produzentin Minu Barati-Fischer (Platz 86).

Das auch regelmäßige Auftritte mit Busenblitzern niemand automatisch sexy machen, beweist das Rote-Teppich-Luder Davorka - die Münchner Dauer-Studentin belegt Platz 90. 

*Schlusslicht* der Liste ist auf Platz 100 Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel - die Mutti der Nation.







01. Beth Ditto
02. Guido Westerwelle
03. Amy Winehouse
04. Heidi Klum
05. Katie Price
06. Lily Kerssenberg
07. Giulia Siegel
08. Sandy Meyer-Wölden
09. Britney Spears
10. Charlotte Roche
11. Inka bause
12. Cora Schumacher
13. Bill Kaulitz
14. Victoria Beckham
15. Demi Moore
16. Renate Künast
17. Gülcan Kamps
18. Lindsay Lohan
19. Claudia Pechstein
20. Bruce Darnell
21. Petra Pau
22. Gina-Lisa Lohfink
23. Desiree Nick
24. Lily Allen
25. Katarina Witt
26. Ursula von der Leyen
27. Claudia Effenberg
28. Katharina Saalfrank
29. Tessa Bergmeier
30. Wolke Hegenbarth
31. Sandra Bullock
32. Annemarie Eilfeld
33. Camila Parker-Bowles
34. Andrea Nahles
35. Franziska van Almsik
36. Anna Loos
37. Kelly Osbourne
38. Nicole Kidman
39. Vera Int-Veen
40. Sarah Palin
41. Annette Schavan
42. Dita von Teese
43. Claudia Roth
44. Anne Will
45. Hillary Clinton
46. Susan Boyle
47. Iris Berben
48. Sonya Kraus
49. Sarah Connor
50. Donatella Versace
51. Andrea Sawatzki
52. Shakira
53. Alice Schwarzer
54. Kate Moos
55. Paris Hilton
56. Andrea Berg
57. Madonna
58. Kristina Köhler
59. Sonja Zietlow
60. Mariah Carey
61. Chiara Ohoven
62. Sarah Wagenknecht
63. Sabine Christiansen
64. Kelly Clarkson
65. Uschi Glas
66. Hella von Sinnen
67. Brigitte Nielsen
68. Jette Joop samt Vater
69. Michelle leonard
70. Naomi Campbell
71. Jeanette Biedermann
72. Sarah Jessica Parker
73. Simone Kahn
74. Mausi Lugner
75. Andrea Ypsilanti
76. Björk
77. Veronica Ferres
78. Tatjana Gsell
79. Simone Thomalla
80. Viviene Westwood
81. Yvonne Catterfeld
82. Lorielle London
83. Angelina Jolie
84. Jessica Simpson
85. Katja Riemann
86. Minu Barati
87. La Toja Jackson
88. Pamela Anderson
89. Nicole Richie
90. Davorka
91. Barbara Schöneberger
92. Peaches Geldorf
93. Pink
94. Katie Holmes
95. Nena
96. Courtney Love
97. Lady Gaga
98. Tanja Szewczenko
99. Carla Bruni-Sarkozy
100. Angela Merkel


----------



## General (5 Feb. 2010)

> 02. Guido Westerwelle



Och ne ist doch ne Süsse


----------



## Stefan24100 (5 Feb. 2010)

Angela Merkel nur auf Platz 100? :angry: Sie gehört auf Platz 1


----------



## neman64 (7 Feb. 2010)

Inka Buse und Katharia Witt auf der Liste?

Ich finde die beide sehr sexy.


----------



## Gamer2 (18 Feb. 2010)

Verstehe nicht warum Cora Schumacher und Gülcan immer auf der Liste sein müssen. Sie sind zwar vielleicht nervig aber auf keinen Fall unsexy.


----------



## runnigman (30 Mai 2010)

das ist die ultimative liste so und nicht anders


----------



## connie (4 Juni 2010)

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten: der eine findet es schön, der andere nicht. Es ist schon arrogant, eine solche Liste zu erstellen.
Connie


----------



## solefun (4 Juni 2010)

connie schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten: der eine findet es schön, der andere nicht.Connie



Sehe ich prinzipiell genau so. Gut ein Drittel auf der Liste hätte ich bei den most sexy gesehen (was ja nicht auch sympathisch heißen muß!), dafür fehlen mir dann aber genügend andere.


----------



## Cherry (5 Juni 2010)

also hier gibs einige die ich sexier finde als die merkel....


----------



## pauli1708 (21 Juni 2010)

Klasse!!! Westerwelle an 2 ter Stelle. Wie im richtigen Leben. Nur Angie gehört auch sehr weit nach oben.


----------



## Hotty (22 Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt nicht alles durchgegangen aber ich glaub du hast Donna Versage vergessen, die hat so kacke viel geld sieht aber auch wie der letzte ****


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2010)

Shakira auf Platz 52 der unsexiest Woman?


----------



## bernu (14 Nov. 2010)

ich denke der unterschied zwischen "blöd" oder "nervig" und unsexy wurde hier vernachlässigt!


----------



## Franky70 (4 Dez. 2010)

Ditto, Merkel...ok, aber grösstenteils ist die Liste Schwachsinn.


----------



## milfhunter (25 Okt. 2012)

04. Heidi Klum
05. Katie Price
06. Lily Kerssenberg
07. Giulia Siegel
08. Sandy Meyer-Wölden
09. Britney Spears
11. Inka bause
12. Cora Schumacher
14. Victoria Beckham
17. Gülcan Kamps
18. Lindsay Lohan
22. Gina-Lisa Lohfink
23. Desiree Nick
25. Katarina Witt
27. Claudia Effenberg
31. Sandra Bullock
32. Annemarie Eilfeld
35. Franziska van Almsik
40. Sarah Pali
47. Iris Berben
48. Sonya Kraus
49. Sarah Connor
52. Shakira
55. Paris Hilton
59. Sonja Zietlow
60. Mariah Carey
63. Sabine Christiansen
71. Jeanette Biedermann
73. Simone Kahn
74. Mausi Lugner
77. Veronica Ferres
79. Simone Thomalla
81. Yvonne Catterfeld
83. Angelina Jolie
84. Jessica Simpson
88. Pamela Anderson
90. Davorka
91. Barbara Schöneberger
98. Tanja Szewczenko
99. Carla Bruni-Sarkozy

All diese Frauen gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht in die Liste. Es mag zwar sein, dass einige von ihnen manchmal etwas nervig sind, aber auf keinen Fall "unsexy"!


----------



## Juschi (26 Okt. 2012)

ich mache mich jetzt damit zwar unbeliebt, aber Amy Winehouse gehört für mich nicht auf die Liste, dafür Emma Watson. Ich habe nie verstanden, was die Leute an der finden.


----------



## okano37 (29 Okt. 2012)

Hm...und warum kann man dann von den meisten Frauen in der Liste hier Unmengen von Bildern finden???

Für mich gehört Nena auf Platz 1.
Sie sieht weder gut aus,noch kann sie singen!happy010

Und im neuen Trailer von Pro7 hört es sich so an,als ob sie rülpst!:kotz:


----------



## Kevin2011 (29 Okt. 2012)

Was haben shakira und Gülcan auf der liste verloren ? Neben den zwein sind da noch andere die nicht darauf gehören meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

Kim Kardashian lol...number 10


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Dez. 2012)

milfhunter schrieb:


> 04. Heidi Klum
> 05. Katie Price
> 06. Lily Kerssenberg
> 07. Giulia Siegel
> ...



:thx: du has volkommen recht!


----------



## tamoo24 (17 Dez. 2012)

Es scheint mir generell das Problem dieser Liste zu sein, daß nur wenn man
"nervig" als Kriterium mitheranzieht wird die eine oder andere Nominierung verständlich.
Bei anderen fragt man sich wie sie überhaupt auf diese Liste kommen konnten. Nunja
gut das wir nicht alle denselben Geschmack haben, wäre wohl auch langweilig.


----------



## Spezi30 (17 Dez. 2012)

Platz 1 ist alleine schon Blödsinn...sie steht zu ihren Pfunden und alleine das ist schon sexy, außerdem fand ich die Nacktfotos von ihr nicht unsexy. Da würden mir andere reinfallen, z.B. dieses etwas von der Katzenberger - da kann man ja gleich ne Gummipuppe nehmen, gleicher Effekt


----------



## luv (4 Aug. 2013)

Shakira gehört nicht in diese Liste:angry:


----------



## pk5 (20 Nov. 2013)

Wer entscheidet überhaupt wer Sexy ist oder nicht????
Sind wir nicht alle ein Einzelindividuum.
Sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## moonwalker786 (28 Nov. 2013)

thanks for the list


----------



## wolfield (19 Dez. 2013)

No Cate Blanchett? Seriously?


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

Platz 2 = Win D


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

thanks for the list


----------



## alialu (31 Jan. 2014)

nene da stimm ich nicht zu


----------



## SteveDimes (9 März 2014)

mit vielen stimme ich überein


----------



## spider196 (24 Feb. 2016)

einfach nur lol


----------



## revilo85 (21 Nov. 2018)

Naja Geschmacksache würde Ich sagen


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Nov. 2018)

Ganz oben; Lufen, Blumhagen ,Merkau ,Lena ,


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

Helene Fischer geht irgendwie gar nicht wegen der Art finde ich


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

Angela Merkel und Claudia Roth


----------

